# Kassius Ohno's physique.



## december_blue

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I could be mistaken, but hasn't he attributed the weight gain to some sort of medical condition?


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I thought I read he has a thyroid condition which is the cause of this. Despite his looks, he's still one of the best workers out there.


----------



## Florat

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I'm not a fan of it but as long as he fights in tights and doesn't hide, it won't bother me that much and it kinda sets him apart at least


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Uhh so what if he looks fat? The WWE champion is fat. The Universal champion is fat.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



anirioc said:


> Is this guy serious? GRANTED, Chris Hero was never that fit or ripped like Balor or Rollins but C´mon, this guy looks fat as hell, there´s no way i can take him seriously and i know the exterior doesnt count that much but Jesus, try a little harded.


These pictures look like a fan hopped the rail and attacked Roode


----------



## DELETE

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

so fucking what? he could be fat albert for all I care. as long as he entertains me then im ok with him.


----------



## anirioc

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



JafarMustDie said:


> Uhh so what if he looks fat? The WWE champion is fat. The Universal champion is fat.


I was waiting for a comment like this, KO has always been fat, fans knew him like that , Hero used to be a lot thinner plus it works for KO since he is a heel.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



anirioc said:


> I was waiting for a comment like this, KO has always been fat, fans knew him like that , Hero used to be a lot thinner plus it works for KO since he is a heel.


I don't really care if he's fat or not tbh. He's good, he can wrestle, and he isn't that bad on mic.


----------



## Jam

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

State of him 

& why is he getting an instant title shot, fuck the guys who actually work for it

"But it's Hero & he's been killing it on the indies"

Double standards at it's finest


----------



## moveznflips_

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

He makes Kevin Owens look like Randy Orton


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Man, don't get me started on Chris Hero's physique. I guess, if I had to sum it up in two words, I'd have to say- oh no.

Nah, just kidding, I don't really care, I just want to make an awful pun. Couldn't give two shits what the wrestlers look like, as long as they can work. I'm not that familiar with his work but I understand he's very good. If I wanted to look at sculpted bodies, I'd watch a bodybuilding competition.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Awww don't be so hard on him. You can tell he's went through a lot of pain. Pain au raisin that is.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

The important question is can he throw a Superman punch?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Awesome gif is awesome. Like the perfect loop.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

He could probably beat the shit out of me even if he is fat

I like that


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Hero is facing the pivotal question of the fat man: do I wear my pants under or over the fat bulge?

He chose under. Bold strategy Cotton. I myself switched from under to over and my life has improved immensely. I hope he reads this and considers wearing some Sammartino-esque full-coverage trunks.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Fat boys be having them hands.. Just ask Samoa Joe, he'll tell you like he keeps telling Sami Zayn.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



anirioc said:


> I was waiting for a comment like this, KO has always been fat, fans knew him like that , Hero used to be a lot thinner plus *it works for KO since he is a heel.*


What kind of logic is this? Fat man can't be face? What evil thing fat men done to us? :flair4


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Freelancer said:


> The important question is can he throw a Superman punch?


He can throw a Superman elbow.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

The chunkier dudes need lovin' too :quimby


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Just put him in a singlet. It'll no problem


----------



## TightsTooTight

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

KO pulls it off because his attire matches his physique. I generally don't care how good a wrestler looks, but Ohno just looks like a slob. Props to him for being confident enough to wear what he does, but I just don't find him believable.


----------



## AirHej

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I get that he's Chris Hero and a helluva worker, but have some fucking self respect. His job is professional wrestler. He appears nightly in tights. Work out, eat right. Take some pride in your appearance. He just looks sloppy.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Wouldn't look quite so bad if there was a bit more weight on his arms.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I've seen worse...












unfortunately...

If they can put Big Daddy V on TV in that getup, then Ohno shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Piehound

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

FWIW worth as long as he can go it doesn't bother me. But, what I do find weird was that I thought he was released before because he wasn't losing weight like he'd been asked. He looks bigger now than when he left.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I mean sure, Kevin Owens also wears trunks so he's disgusting...wait.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

just hide is fat gut.

i just cant believe they think he will be a top guy on nxt or any brand. he looks like shit besides being fat, and stupid name as well.


----------



## Kinjx11

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

he doesn't look worse than KO

so it's kinda OK


----------



## TheLapsedFan

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



anirioc said:


>


Ahhhh, the good ole thigh slap. Nothing annoys me more about him than the fact 90% of his moves are strikes and he must slap his thigh. Every. Single. Time. Because, you know, that's natural sounding. Every. Single. Time.

I missed his entire 2016 run because I'm not watching someone who looks like that. I love big wrestlers. Vader, KO, even Yoko, love(d) them. He needs different attire. He looks less appealing than Dusty ever did when he wears tights. Put some fucking clothes on.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I'm glad people know that his physique is because he eats like a slob and not because of a medical condition. Seriously get over it, he's one of the best in the world and had arguably the best year out of any wrestler in 2016 with consistent 4* matches, also this is a guy that wrestled for 3 straight hours so he must be healthy.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I can take Bray it fits the gimmick 
I can decently stand Owens (though I wish he would get into shape)
But this is terrible I mean Big Show should not be able to burn weight (his condition and his age) but he does and this guy can't?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I saw pics of the shirt trunks combo he's going to be sporting and it isn't all that bad(looks like it was inspired by his young knockout kid attires). I saw him work here in Toronto a few times in the last couple years and he is excellent despite his physical appearance. I won't defend someone on workrate alone so I hope that he continues to improve his mic work. He could do well especially on NXT.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

*I think his weight could be what puts him at the top of the company in a year, or two. Let me explain. Imagine the story that could be made if he beat the odds and lost all that weight. I wish the WWE had a show on the Network called The Biggest Loser "The WWE version". Current and former WWE stars who come on the show to lose weight. Now the biggest loser doesn't have to be Ohno. He can still lose a shit load of weight and then come back a "Hero".*


----------



## TheLapsedFan

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> I'm glad people know that his physique is because he eats like a slob and not because of a medical condition. Seriously get over it, he's one of the best in the world and had arguably the best year out of any wrestler in 2016 with consistent 4* matches, also this is a guy that wrestled for 3 straight hours so he must be healthy.


Honestly I was in the best shape of my life 4 years ago, got thyroid cancer and have put on a lot of weight while doctors took over 3 years to figure out where my meds should be for me to have a regular metabolism. I shouldn't be seen in wrestling trunks in front of millions of people and neither should he, excuse or not.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



TheLapsedFan said:


> Ahhhh, the good ole thigh slap. Nothing annoys me more about him than the fact 90% of his moves are strikes and he must slap his thigh. Every. Single. Time. Because, you know, that's natural sounding. Every. Single. Time.
> 
> I missed his entire 2016 run because I'm not watching someone who looks like that. I love big wrestlers. Vader, KO, even Yoko, love(d) them. He needs different attire. He looks less appealing than Dusty ever did when he wears tights. Put some fucking clothes on.


man thats harsh but true. in that pic he looks like a typical walmart fatty. cant even tell hes a dude. then bitch tits.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I'm not trying to be harsh, just honest in my observation. I'd love to get into him (thigh slaps notwithstanding) but he just needs a different image even if he's still got a big belly.


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

If its a medical condition, I feel really sorry for him. He is a great talent and is in the same league as Bryan, Punk, Joe, and AJ. Nevertheless, there are diet plans that help you lose fat regardless (assuming he is on meds for his condition). The keto diet works on people who are on SSRIs and stuff of similar sort that really screw up your metabolism.


----------



## phenom64

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I saw him live at an NXT live event last night. He's huge these days for sure.

But holy crap that man can still move. He even did a kip up at one point. Became an even bigger fan of his after that.


----------



## Death Rider

I will say this. As someone who does not care about the look like some people do here even i find his body weight to be a bit like mate sort it out. 


HOWEVER he is insanely good in the ring from the little i have seen of his indy work. The guy can go and as long as he brings that work to NXT and not his shit from last time in NXT he will be good. 

May have to use the body weight thing as part of his characther though


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



TheLapsedFan said:


> Ahhhh, the good ole thigh slap. Nothing annoys me more about him than the fact 90% of his moves are strikes and he must slap his thigh. Every. Single. Time. Because, you know, that's natural sounding. Every. Single. Time.


This is so many wrestlers in WWE right now. Count the thigh slaps in a DIY match.


----------



## SquashedJobber

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



SureUmm said:


> This is so many wrestlers in WWE right now. Count the thigh slaps in a DIY match.


I'm sure back in the day it was only now and then they would make this noise. For a big finishing kick or dramatic strike moment. Its a shame it so over used now!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

He mentioned his weight gain a year ago in a Reddit AMA. So take that how you will. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...favorite_chris_hero_here_w_an_ama_to/crkqxpk/



> In developmental you're weighed every Monday. You're told it's not so much about a "number" than it is a certain look. At my fittest in WWE I weighed in at 197 (I was typically in the 220 range and had just finished a juice fast). This was a month before I was terminated which makes it ABSURD that some cling on to the rumor that I was let go because I was LAZY and SKIPPING WORKOUTS. Yes, there was a time in early 2013 where I was sat for a number of months to motivate me to get into better shape. I did. Those who are unaware can watch my last few NXT matches: Harper x2, Breeze, Rusev.
> 
> It was actually hard to gain any weight there because of how much we worked out, how much we trained & how often we had shows. Ask some of the guys about the training schedule at the PC in Summer 2013.
> 
> I've definitely put on weight. My weight was on a slow incline for the first 9-10 months I was back. I threw my back out last summer (brutal back spasms.. muscular, nothing spinal or disc related). This took a long while to rehabilitate from. I only took one booking off and maintained a full schedule of 10ish shows a month. Should I have taken a few extra bookings off? Debatable.
> 
> I was tipping the scales at 260 at one point. I'm now fluctuating from 235-245 w/ a small goal of losing another 20ish. I actually had some blood work done 2 weeks back. I was aware of a mild thyroid issue from late 2011 but my TSH came back this time at 9.23. My Dr. wrote "Wow" on my charts, heh. I'm starting prescriptions this week & eager to see how this improves my overall condition.
> 
> What you look like is calories in v. calories out right? Sometimes the chemistry decides to throw some salt in your gas tank.
> 
> Re: the fat shaming.. With wrestling I also quote Jimmy Jacobs: "If it's good, it's good." Same goes for humor w/ me. If it's funny, it's funny. I don't mind being the butt of jokes. I'm often laughing at myself. I'm clearly okay being in the public eye. I don't feel the need for exterior validation. It's nice to have but, at the end of the day, I have to be happy with myself.
> 
> It's difficult to train & eat right on the road but it CAN be done. It's about establishing habits and patterns. If you want it enough (regardless of what 'it' is) you'll find a way to make it happen.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



SquashedJobber said:


> I'm sure back in the day it was only now and then they would make this noise. For a big finishing kick or dramatic strike moment. Its a shame it so over used now!


Yep. Take Shawn Michaels. The thigh slap helped put over the Sweet Chin Music. If he was doing it all match to make every strike seem EPIC the superkick would've met nothing...just like it does now!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

If booked right, he can make it work. Just don't expect him to be a huge star, rather than just expecting him to excel in the spot he's given. In my case, if I'm enjoying the angle or story line, I don't care what the star looks like, as long as something isn't unnecessary forced.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

All the FASCISTS telling people they shouldn't care that someone is visually unappealing are being very unreasonable. Stop trying to dictate what people don't like when it's completely understandable why they don't like it. :kobe


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Oxi X.O. said:


> All the FASCISTS telling people they shouldn't care that someone is visually unappealing are being very unreasonable. Stop trying to dictate what people don't like when it's completely understandable why they don't like it. :kobe


SHAME
SHAME
SHAME
SHAME
SHAME
SHAME
SHAME
SHAME








did you learn your lesson?


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



phenom64 said:


> I saw him live at an NXT live event last night. He's huge these days for sure.
> 
> But holy crap that man can still move. He even did a kip up at one point. Became an even bigger fan of his after that.


A kip up is childs play for Hero


----------



## RRW

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

When weight and looks start been relative to been entertaining get back to me. Until then I'll just keep enjoying watching Ohno have better matches then about 80% of the roster could even dream of having.


----------



## phenom64

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



DudeLove669 said:


> A kip up is childs play for Hero


Damn, I didn't realize he could still move like that.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Burger Club


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

He's no fatter than Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens and Bray Wyatt, only difference is Owens and Wyatt wear t shirts to hide their gut while Hero doesn't give a fuck and wears what he wants. I don't care how fat he is, as long as he can still wrestle as good as he does thats all i care about. And no don't put him in a singlet, he'll look stupid and like he's just trying to hide his belly, he tried that once and yeah it looked bad and he didn't wear it again.

As i said i don't care about him being fat, but it would be cool to see him get back to his weight before he left NXT 3 years ago


----------



## michael_3165

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I am going to go out on a limb and talk about ALL fatties in pro wrestling.

At one point fatties were okay in wrestling. You had the likes of Bam Bam Bigelow (who was actually not so much FAT but really heavily built and looked like he could beat you). Then Andre who it worked for because of his height. Even Yokozuna and Mabel/Big Daddy V worked because they were so OTT with it that it was practically part of their gimmick. 

The problem with the likes of Owens and Ohno (shit name) is that they look like your average guys on the street. They disrespect themselves and the profession by not taking care of themselves. If I were a lawyer and walked into a court-room wearing jeans and trainers I would rightly be told to get out. Why it seems okay to look like a slob in an industry where you have to look at least like you could kick the punters ass simply confuses me. 

You are supposed to be a 'highly trained professional athlete'... not someone who stumbles out of the local at 1am, grabbing a kebab. No wonder the company is in the shape its in... If a casual or a non-fan turns over and sees fatty holding the title they will think negatively about the whole thing. IMO.

Same with skinny guys too. Look like you could kick my ass.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



michael_3165 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and talk about ALL fatties in pro wrestling.
> 
> At one point fatties were okay in wrestling. You had the likes of Bam Bam Bigelow (who was actually not so much FAT but really heavily built and looked like he could beat you). Then Andre who it worked for because of his height. Even Yokozuna and Mabel/Big Daddy V worked because they were so OTT with it that it was practically part of their gimmick.
> 
> The problem with the likes of Owens and Ohno (shit name) is that they look like your average guys on the street. They disrespect themselves and the profession by not taking care of themselves. If I were a lawyer and walked into a court-room wearing jeans and trainers I would rightly be told to get out. Why it seems okay to look like a slob in an industry where you have to look at least like you could kick the punters ass simply confuses me.
> 
> You are supposed to be a 'highly trained professional athlete'... not someone who stumbles out of the local at 1am, grabbing a kebab. No wonder the company is in the shape its in... If a casual or a non-fan turns over and sees fatty holding the title they will think negatively about the whole thing. IMO.
> 
> Same with skinny guys too. Look like you could kick my ass.


This ignores the fact that heels generally aren't supposed to be cut and shredded. Yes, you can have one "fickle heel" character who's got an amazing body who's always admiring himself in the mirror etc. That's great. But you also need the mean asshole who doesn't give a fucking shit about his look. KO is PERFECT with his look. He look like he doesn't care what you or the audience thinks, which is WHAT A HEEL SHOULD PROJECT.

Sadly, Ohno is typically a baby face, and unlike Bray and KO he doesn't tend to care about presenting his body like a fit baby face. He's possibly fatter than Bray and KO, and he's wearing tights which hide nothing. I mean at least high waist kick boxing tights like Samoa Joe for crying out loud.


----------



## CaptainCharisma20

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xorC6vCrI-s


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



CaptainCharisma20 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xorC6vCrI-s


Hahahahahaha


----------



## TheLapsedFan

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Oxi X.O. said:


> All the FASCISTS telling people they shouldn't care that someone is visually unappealing are being very unreasonable. Stop trying to dictate what people don't like when it's completely understandable why they don't like it. :kobe


Laughable. Who's telling others to like what they like anywhere itt? People are sharing their opinions. That's why this forum exists. Gotta work on your buzzword usage, bruh.


----------



## Piers

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

I have the same thyroid condition as he does and it sucks. I still believe he looks worse than Wyatt and Owens because these guys actually look big and intimidating. He just looks... fat.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Im really mixed on Ohno's weight. On one hand I do think it could benefit him to hit the gym, and even make that weight more solid. Maybe just drop enough to have a little less jiggle but still keeping what a lot of you like to call the "fat" physique (though KO, Bray, and plenty of other guys have had the same look). The thing is, Hero carries the weight well. It makes his high flying stand out from every other guy that does it, and it also makes his strikes that much more brutal looking. Live, this guy has a hell of a presence and he feels like the hardest hitting bruiser on the whole card. I think the weight plays into that, too. I'm not really an advocate for him to turn into 2013 Hero again, but I think he could lose 20 pounds and look pretty solid.


----------



## McNugget

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

His physique isn't really the problem, it's the attire. If the guy would just dress himself a little better you wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*

Does not seem to affect his wrestling at all, so I dont see it being an issue, especially if it is a medical thing. Different tights could help, but either way Im a fan


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Mr. Speed said:


> These pictures look like a fan hopped the rail and attacked Roode


It's everything that's wrong with pro wrestling today. Oh but but but, workrate!! 


Yawn....


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> It's everything that's wrong with pro wrestling today. Oh but but but, workrate!!
> 
> 
> Yawn....


These responses are so lame :mj4


----------



## THANOS

Just give him boxing shorts with a singlet underneath (like Owens), then put a loose jersey on top.


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



The Tempest said:


> These responses are so lame :mj4


Forgive me, I grew up in the 80's and 90's when people actually had characters, physiques and larger than life personalities, if you enjoy your wrestlers looking like fans then that's on you.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> Forgive me, I grew up in the 80's and 90's when people actually had characters, physiques and larger than life personalities, if you enjoy your wrestlers looking like fans then that's on you.


Right after another bland, lame response :mj4

For the record, I think his current look is so goddamn awful and you can't even compare him with the likes of Owens and Wyatt because they use an attire that covers the "belly" nicely and actually enhance their overall look, but some of the replies such as yours are so annoying because y'all just like posting the same old recycled thought process. "I grew up in the 80s!" Who cares? As far as I'm concerned, there's more than just his look that bothers me which I have already posted elsewhere on this section.

It's 2017, not 1987, time to move on or don't even bother at all.


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



The Tempest said:


> Right after another bland, lame response :mj4
> 
> For the record, I think his current look is so goddamn awful and you can't even compare him with the likes of Owens and Wyatt because they use an attire that covers the "belly" nicely and actually enhance their overall look, but some of the replies such as yours are so annoying because y'all just like posting the same old recycled thought process. "I grew up in the 80s!" Who cares? As far as I'm concerned, there's more than just his look that bothers me which I have already posted elsewhere on this section.
> 
> It's 2017, not 1987, time to move on or don't even bother at all.


You're the one that's bothered, so bothered in fact that you red repped me over a harmless opinion LOL. And what the hell does 2017 have to do with it? Is that an excuse to be boring and bland? Keep your workrate, fact is that doesn't draw for shit and never will.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Yeah he looks bad. He looks like a has been stripper.

People comparing him to Bray Wyatt. Bray isn't just fat - he's fucking BIG. He's stout and he's got thick arms and large, round shoulders to go along with his size. Chris Hero is just a normal proportioned guy with a massive fucken pot belly. It just looks awkward

edit: it's not a big problem for me tho


----------



## Saturn

He looks terrible and I hope they don't let him go over Bobby Roode, who is so much better in every way.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



The Tempest said:


> These responses are so lame :mj4


Why because workrate trumps all in your opinion? 

There are other factors at play the can contribute to someone's success in WWE. I mean I don't care about his look personally because as long as he continues to improve on the mic and can go in a ring he can entertain me and possibly the majority of the audience and then he can succeed to the level he is capable of.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> You're the one that's bothered, so bothered in fact that you red repped me over a harmless opinion LOL. And what the hell does 2017 have to do with it? Is that an excuse to be boring and bland? Keep your workrate, fact is that doesn't draw for shit and never will.


Ah, here comes the "muh opinion" crap :ti I negged you because you deserved it, simple as that. You always cry that there aren't "larger than life" characters which is really one of the most boring, blandest line ever on this forum completely ignoring the context :trumpout



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why because workrate trumps all in your opinion?
> 
> There are other factors at play the can contribute to someone's success in WWE. I mean I don't care about his look personally because as long as he continues to improve on the mic and can go in a ring he can entertain me and possibly the majority of the audience and then he can succeed to the level he is capable of.


Except I am not defending Ohno's look at all and I certainly don't put workrate at the top of anything. Why people don't read my posts :mj2 I explained my thoughts one page ago :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> Forgive me, I grew up in the 80's and 90's when people actually had characters, physiques and larger than life personalities, if you enjoy your wrestlers looking like fans then that's on you.


Oh you mean like this guy? one of the GOAT.


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Oh you mean like this guy? one of the GOAT.


Tremendous talent and athlete which fits my description of a larger than life personality and obviously proves that looks aren't everything, but they certainly matter. The man you posted probably has more talent than the majority of the roster combined.


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



The Tempest said:


> Ah, here comes the "muh opinion" crap :ti I negged you because you deserved it, simple as that. You always cry that there aren't "larger than life" characters which is really one of the most boring, blandest line ever on this forum completely ignoring the context :trumpout
> 
> 
> 
> Except I am not defending Ohno's look at all and I certainly don't put workrate at the top of anything. Why people don't read my posts :mj2 I explained my thoughts one page ago :mj2


Cry?? Lol, what you call cry I call speaking the truth. You been nothing but annoying tonight, if you enjoy the create a wrestler bland look which excels in workrate then good for you. I couldn't give a damn about your shitty opinion. As I've said before and I'll say again, I prefer my wrestlers to look like they belong in a ring not like they belong in the audience or working the concession stand.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> Cry?? Lol, what you call cry I call speaking the truth. You been nothing but annoying tonight, if you enjoy the create a wrestler bland look which excels in workrate then good for you. I couldn't give a damn about your shitty opinion. As I've said before and I'll say again, I prefer my wrestlers to look like they belong in a ring not like they belong in the audience or working the concession stand.












You're so triggered right now because I exposed your ridiculous caveman reasoning :lmao here's the thing, I suggest you to log out, hit the door and throw the key of your house in the ocean. Try not to stumble when you exit the forum, okay?


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



The Tempest said:


> You're so triggered right now because I exposed your ridiculous caveman reasoning :lmao here's the thing, I suggest you to log out, hit the door and throw the key of your house in the ocean. Try not to stumble when you exit the forum, okay?


You asked earlier why don't people read your posts.. 

Probably becasue they are shit just like Ohno's physique.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> You asked earlier why don't people read your posts..
> 
> Probably becasue they are shit just like Ohno's physique.


And as if it wasn't enough, we also got a try hard now :lmao Reach more pal, you'll eventually be somehow relevant.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



The Tempest said:


> And as if it wasn't enough, we also got a try hard now :lmao Reach more pal, you'll eventually be somehow relevant.


*I think my main problem with Ohno as a fan of his is simple. He is suffering from an injury and his weight gain and loss has been an issue his whole life. It's kind of sad actually, but he also has the means to get back into "shape". His physical look may, or may not hinder his possible success. He failed last time around and he was much thinner than he is today. His look right now seems disproportionate. Whereas others stars of his height and weight appear to be more proportionate. For example Terry Bam Bam Gordy, Dusty Rhodes, Dr Death Steve Williams, Stan Hansen, etc. Ohno is built more like a "fat hour glass of time" right now. He is one of the best workers in the world, but he can also stand to lose some weight especially considering the resources at his exposure. It's as simple as that. Here is what upsets fans. *


----------



## Not Lying

you know what?
He actually looks like a bad ass, a guy you wouldn't want to mess with.


----------



## TripleG

Kind of reminds me of Chris Harris when he went to the WWE. 

Like...what happened?


----------



## Old School Icons

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Mr. Speed said:


> These pictures look like a fan hopped the rail and attacked Roode


:Rollins

Spot on


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Yo for reals, Hero has gotten sooooo much better since he gained weight. Had the best Indy run of his career IMO between his 2 NXT contracts. FAT HERO = BEST HERO


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Heath V said:


> Tremendous talent and athlete which fits my description of a larger than life personality and obviously proves that looks aren't everything, but they certainly matter. The man you posted probably has more talent than the majority of the roster combined.


But he looks like a fan, you are contradicting yourself. You were complaining how today's stars look like fans.


----------



## Heath V

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



birthday_massacre said:


> But he looks like a fan, you are contradicting yourself.


I wouldn't go that far, he still looked like a legitimate ass kicker.


----------



## december_blue

At least he can laugh about it, I guess.










http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/article/kassius-ohno-exclusive-interview-nxt?sf60487349=1


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If booked right, he can make it work. Just don't expect him to be a huge star, rather than just expecting him to excel in the spot he's given. In my case, if I'm enjoying the angle or story line, I don't care what the star looks like, as long as something isn't unnecessary forced.


You sure about that WAGG?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Kassius Ohno´s physique.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> You sure about that WAGG?


:mj4 I don't even know anymore my dude.


----------



## Reign Supreme

I don't care about a wrestler's physique much. If they are entertaining and have a good character I couldn't care less. 

Samoa Joe annoys me though because I think he is incredibly overrated character wise and his wrestling is not nearly as good as it was 5 years ago. And he's being pushed to the moon which is very annoying to me. Especially when he is handing Sami his 10000359493rd loss.


----------



## Starblayde

He has always looked like decent-sized fan has jumped the rail, dresses like it too. There's no doubting, however, his strength, agility or workrate.



MMMMD said:


> & why is he getting an instant title shot, fuck the guys who actually work for it
> 
> "But it's Hero & he's been killing it on the indies"
> 
> Double standards at it's finest


Sorry, I couldn't hear you over the sound of the guy who won the Universal belt in 2 matches, 108 seconds and five moves (well, two moves, he just did one of them three times).


----------



## Certified G

Apparently I'm one of the few who thinks physique does matter. Obviously not everyone has to look like a bodybuilder (Ryback, Triple H), even expecting the majority to look like Rollins or Cesaro is probably too much to ask for, but I just can't take Kassius Ohno serious with the way he looks. Kevin Owens is fat but first off he's not as large as Ohno, and second he has an attire that hides it pretty well. Ohno's gimmick isn't that of an unstoppable monster like Big Daddy V who could (barely) get away with the way he looked because of his gimmick. He should really lose some weight or switch his attire because honestly it looks almost ridiculous. He has the Performance Center and excellent coaches to work with, he literally has zero excuses to not lose any weight. Before I'm getting attacked, I'm not saying he isn't trying or is making excuses, but we should absolutely see a difference between his physique now and let's say three months from now.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Say what you will about his look, but i saw him live at an NXT house show in a not so smarky crowd, and boy was he over. The dude has great presence to him and he was easily one of the most over acts on the show already. Hes going to go far in NXT and I think he will make a lot of his doubters eat crow.


----------



## Crypt Keeper

I was looking for a thread about this so i´ll bump this one. 
Whatever it is mental/physical/medical reason that has caused him to gain so much weight, i still think he could lose it if he truly wanted to. 
The main thing that bothers me about Hero´s/Ohno´s obese look is that, this is probably his last WWE run, unless he makes it to the main roster. It would be great to finally see him there. But i doubt that it would be easy to make it in his current physical form, because he is not like Kevin Owens who has a bit more like "Rhyno" type build. (of course Rhyno was still much more ripped, but i´m sure you understand what i mean) Hero looks more out of shape than your average fan and its really hurting his visual appearance and image to some extent. Owens is a large man and the mass actually suits him. The looks are still important for TV and especially with Vince. So i hope he could squeeze together some extra mental effort in to at least try and get in TV shape. Chris Hero in his prime condition back in ~2013 was so great and had much more confidence. He could have easily been a ME talent at RAW etc.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Crypt Keeper said:


> I was looking for a thread about this so i´ll bump this one.
> Whatever it is mental/physical/medical reason that has caused him to gain so much weight, i still think he could lose it if he truly wanted to.
> The main thing that bothers me about Hero´s/Ohno´s obese look is that, this is probably his last WWE run, unless he makes it to the main roster. It would be great to finally see him there. But i doubt that it would be easy to make it in his current physical form, because he is not like Kevin Owens who has a bit more like "Rhyno" type build. (of course Rhyno was still much more ripped, but i´m sure you understand what i mean) Hero looks more out of shape than your average fan and its really hurting his visual appearance and image to some extent. Owens is a large man and the mass actually suits him. The looks are still important for TV and especially with Vince. So i hope he could squeeze together some extra mental effort in to at least try and get in TV shape. Chris Hero in his prime condition back in ~2013 was so great and had much more confidence. He could have easily been a ME talent at RAW etc.


He has a thyroid issue and back issues.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Ohno is legit a tall dude though. I think the size actually helps. I'd sure as hell pick a fight with a guy like Owens over Ohno.

I don't mind. I get it when people say he doesn't look like he can fight or is athletic but I think that's the point with some of these wrestlers. It certainly is with Owens and Zayn who as part of their gimmicks are supposed to look somewhat like ordinary dudes. Ohno is in a similar vein. Because I think that's actually part of their gimmicks. Guys that who don't look very athletic but can run laps around and kick the crap out of you if they wanted to. 

And when you look at these guys wrestle, it makes sense. These guys do have more stamina and are more athletic than a large percentage of the roster so the visual dissonance with how they look and their athletic ability is part of their appeal. Its like, at first glance you see these guys and think "pssh, these guys can't possibly fight" and then they wow you with their athletecism in the ring outdoing the ripped muscleheads that they are fighting and its cool to see that.

My problem is with fans who can't get over their look. Who despite seeing what these guys can do in the ring, still refuse to be able to suspend their disbelief that they can fight. Which is ridiculous because muscle size and fighting ability are 2 different things. Its almost like a myth perpetuated that the best fighters are these big colourful muscley body builders. In real life, the best and most brutal fighters don't always seem so at first glance. So I can buy guys like Owens, Ohno, Joe and Wyatt beating people up. Ohno has the size, Joe and Wyatt have the aura, and while many people might disagree with me here, I think Owens has that too. And Zayn is an underdog is his look is perfect for him.


----------



## Even Flow

@Crypt Keeper

Don't bump threads.


----------

